
Ask HN: Does the scientific part of Comp Science have no place in industry jobs? - iliketheory
These days, all jobs I see (at least in my area) is anything related to web and mobile development, like frontend, backend, DevOps, iOS and android. And these jobs can be grabbed without much knowledge of computer science fundamentals or mathematics thanks to libraries and frameworks.<p>What other fields I&#x27;m talking about? Computer Graphics, Computational Science, Theoretical Computer Science or any &quot;core&quot; field.
I&#x27;m very passionate about getting a masters degree in any field of the above, but they hold no value to the jobs that I mentioned, especially that they are the only ones available here.<p>Do any jobs that require strong theoretical and mathematical knowledge of computer science exist today? If so, in what quantities? Are they rewarding as the common software engineering jobs, or not worth it, even after getting masters?
======
waffleguy
Considering science is mainly research nowadays, any job you seem to be
looking for you’ll need a PhD

------
PaulHoule
What is your area?

~~~
iliketheory
West Bank of Palestine. Many successful companies here are outsourcing
companies

~~~
PaulHoule
Here is my take.

There is a lot of "science" behind those boring business and consumer
applications. People spend a huge amount of time at work with applications
they hate. Quality is always a problem and people are also upset about costs,
schedules, etc.

I think it's possible to do a radically better job at making that kind of
application and from compilers to software engineering I think there is a lot
of CS behind that.

